# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > حرفه ای: لطفاً مدیران و دوستان با تجریه پاسخ بنده رو بدهند

## parsiansoft

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همگی دوستان 

راستش من چند تا سوال دارم :

1- ایا گروهی در تلگرام برای برنامه نویسی WindowPhone داریم ؟

2- کتاب خوبی که من بتونم از روش برنامه نویسی Windows Phone 8.1  رو سریع یاد بگیرم سراغ دارید ؟

3- آموزشگاه خوبی که تو کرج باشه و بشه Windows Phone رو یاد گرفت سراغ دارید ؟

با تشکر

----------


## parsiansoft

دوستان کسی نیست جواب بده ؟؟؟  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## parsiansoft

واقعا کسی اینجا نیست ؟؟؟

مدیری هم که نداره اینجا ،

----------


## parsiansoft

واقعا دست همگی دوستان بابت دادن پاسخ بنده درد نکنه ،  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## kolibri

سلام...
منم بدنبال همچین گروهی هستم...!
بیا تلگرام...
http://telegram.me/rohollah

----------


## parsiansoft

واقعا متاسفم که سایت به این بزرگی یه مدیر نداره که حداقل جواب خشک و خالی  بده.

----------


## خرید برنج عنبربو

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
 :تشویق:

----------


## خرید برنج عنبربو

صنایع غذایی طایفه برندی مدرن و کیفیتی جدید و بی نظیردر صنایع غذایی ایران

----------

